

Puzzle Dependency Charts - crivabene
http://grumpygamer.com/puzzle_dependency_charts

======
zck
At least one of the differences between flowcharts and these dependency charts
is that dependency charts are nondeterministic; that is, at a given point in
time, you aren't just at one state. In the example given, you can be both at
"unlocked door" _and_ "found oil can". This is unlike a flowchart in that a
flowchart explicitly has a single state pointer.

Ironically^1, this is somewhat similar to dataflow programming, where you have
nodes, edges, and you can require multiple incoming edges to fire before the
node does.

[1] The irony is that flowcharts are not the analogue to dataflow programming.

------
tunesmith
Otherwise known as PERT charts. I do this for kitchen recipes. :) Another
piece of software that works for this is Flying Logic.

